# Is it worth it for me to get the kindle fire hd?



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

So today I heard about amazon marking down the prices on the kindle fire hds. Currently I own a kindle Paperwhite and use it every week. My mom owns the fire hd and it seems like a nice device to have for media consumption and things. Do you guys think it is worth it for me to get one even though I have the Paperwhite?  Is it a good device?  Do you enjoy it?

Is there going to be a new one coming out any time soon?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

IdRatherDrum said:


> So today I heard about amazon marking down the prices on the kindle fire hds. Currently I own a kindle Paperwhite and use it every week. My mom owns the fire hd and it seems like a nice device to have for media consumption and things. Do you guys think it is worth it for me to get one even though I have the Paperwhite? Is it a good device? Do you enjoy it?


I guess that depends on what you like to do. I have a kindle kb and a fire hd and use them both. For outside reading the paperwhite or kindle are a must for inside reading I love the fire hd. The many apps that are available are a lot of fun as well. But it turns out that my favorite thing to do with it is listen to music. The speakers on this little thing are amazing. I sideload my own cds that I have ripped on my computer and listen to music everyday. I used to always do this with my ipod but with the fire hd no headphones required. You can also surf the web, do email and so much else. It is well worth the money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire and the PaperWhite are really completely different devices.  For me, the PaperWhite is the optimal reading device.  The Fire is only o.k. for that, but it is very good for apps, games, internet stuff, and movies.  It's rather nice for magazines that are in color. Also, as Sheila says, music.

I have both.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought an 8.9" Fire yesterday and it is really nice, especially for Netflix, Hulu+ and Amazon Prime. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Before my wife got a tablet, she used her Kindle Keyboard every morning to read while having breakfast and getting ready for the day. In the evening, she would bring out her laptop and get on Ravelry, or Pinterest. 

One she got her Nook HD+, the laptop rarely gets turned on the (except for some websites that need a better Web browser, or if she is buying something online and wants to print the receipt). The KK still gets used every morning for reading, but the tablet comes out for web browsing, forums, games, Facebook, YouTube, watching videos, and many other things. It tends to be a device of convenience, mostly replacing her laptop.


----------



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

Are there any new versions of the fire coming out soon?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Past experience says probably by the end of the year - Amazon has historically brought out new versions of eInk Kindles every 12-16 months.  The original Fire came out in the fall of 2011, the Fire HD came out fall of 2012.  But they don't make announcements too far ahead of time.  The price reduction, though, could either be because they're reducing inventory in anticipation of a new version OR in reaction to the Nook HD's price reductions.  (The Fire's price reduction, though, is listed as "For a limited time".)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I bought my original fire I was sure I'd keep reading on my Kindle.. I didn't last a day and it was all Fire, all the time.  My Fire HD just made that even better.


----------



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmm I may end up waiting then.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

With technology you'll always be waiting for the next best thing to come out and we still have 3 or 4 months on a 'maybe'. One thing for sure, *IF* something new comes out, it won't be less expensive.

Like Seamonkey, I thought I'd keep reading on my KK. I still do read on it, but much, much more on the Fire HD. And, as I've said before, there are times when I just don't feel like reading and having some good games makes for a nice change.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I also like using it for email, calendar (Calengoo, which is gold when I'm making an appointment, I update on the Fire, no wifi required, it syncs back at home), documents.. I email my driving schedule with all info to the Fire and have it with me on the road, games, music and of course my books.  No comparison if you are out a lot and don't use a smartphone, or simply want a larger screen and bigger touch keyboard )

However, if you don't currently have that or crave that, then waiting to see what comes next.. like a back/front facing camera instead of just front.. then waiting is good.

I'm happy I jumped to the Original Fire and to the HD Fire (8.9) and a friend is happy with the second jump because she got my Original Fire.


----------



## IdRatherDrum (Apr 13, 2012)

I figure ill just wait then. My mom has the fire HD and I've been paying around with it for a little. Seems like a good device, just needs better apps.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

IdRatherDrum said:


> I figure ill just wait then. My mom has the fire HD and I've been paying around with it for a little. Seems like a good device, just needs better apps.


Don't know what kind of apps you're missing, but keep in mind you aren't limited to Amazon's App Store - if you enable installing apps from "unknown sources" in settings, you can load apps from app stores like getjar, 1mobile, etc. Not from Google Play, but many of those apps can be found in the other stores, or even sometimes on the developer's website.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the original Fire. If I upgrade to the Fire HD, will I really see some changes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have the original Fire. If I upgrade to the Fire HD, will I really see some changes?


Ann can probably address that--she upgraded and I think she's pretty happy with the new device.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have the original Fire. If I upgrade to the Fire HD, will I really see some changes?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann can probably address that--she upgraded and I think she's pretty happy with the new device.
> 
> Betsy


The screen is definitely very much improved. If you intend to use it for pictures or videos I think you'll be very happy. Actually, anything but 'just reading' is probably a better experience on the HD.

The stock email set up is easier on the HD than it was on the OFire.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

The wifi connects faster, it's smoother, and it has twice the storage of the original Fire. Definitely worth the upgrade!


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I think the Fire is pretty good. I mean it's awesome. hahaha


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes! And I just so happen to have mine up for sale, complete with case and charger. See my post in the Buy/Sell section....make an offer!!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

My regular fire died and I got a refurbished replacement. Then it developed  a line on the screen.

I opted for a 7 inch HD  credit. I almost sent it back in lue of another regular fire. I think the screen on the old one seems nicer for reading g and surfing the web and web forums was easier.

I'm starting to get used to the HD, and it is much faster than the old one as well.

The speakers rattle a little and to be honest I don't see what all the fuss is about. 

Which leads me to believe mine, which was refurbished, is again, defective. I don't know if it's worth complaining about though. I mostly use speakers or buds plugged in.

Of course I might use it at work if it sounded as good as it's supposed to. I think I will go ahead and keep this one and call Amazon in a couple of weeks. I still have to send back the old one, I want to give that one is received back so there are no mix ups.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

If the speakers rattle, send it back. Don't keep it.


----------

